# Webcam Bewegung markieren



## bluerider007 (27. Dez 2009)

Hallo!

ich hätte da eine kurze frage:

ich will ein java programm schreiben in dem eine webcam bewegungen oder änderungen im bild markiert.
ich will dem programm z.b. ein vorlage bild von der webcam geben und das programm verlgeicht dann das aktuelle bild mit der vorlage und falls änderungen auftreten, z.B. neuer gegenstand im bild oder so, dann soll dieses objekt mit einem rechteck umrandet werden.

gibt es eigentlich schon ein fertiges algo dafür oder muss ich es selber programmieren?

ich will aus dem ganzen nämlich ein projekt machen, weiß aber nicht ganz wie ich das jz wirklichen angehen soll.

vielen dank im voraus für eure hilfe 

p.s.: jmf habe ich schon installiert und die webcam läuft auch schon in java


----------



## Noctarius (27. Dez 2009)

Fertigen Algo gibt's bestimmt aber ich würde das Bild in viele kleine Quadranten einteilen und mit Schwellenwerten Änderungen zwischen dem alten und neuen Quadranten suchen.


----------



## Gast2 (27. Dez 2009)

Moin,

viel Spass ... setzt Dich erstmal mit den Operatoren auseinander - Bildverarbeitung ? Wikipedia ... dann kannst Du Dich an das Differenzbild machen

hand, mogel


----------



## bluerider007 (28. Dez 2009)

naja ich weiß jz eigentlich nicht, ob ich bild für bild aus der webcam holen und dann analysieren soll oder laufend mit einem algorithmus....

das ganze mit dem änderungen markieren kann ich schon mit zwei normalen png bildern, aber wie sieht das bei einer webcam aus?

vor allem wie hole ich ein einzelnes bild überhaupt aus der webcam? gibt es da vielleicht ein tutorial? 
ich habe leider keins gefunden


----------

